# Revolution in Bachmann 55T Shay



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Has anyone had a problem with the Revolution in a Bachmann 55T Shay? I put a Revo in one and it will only run in one direction. you can change the direction of the revolution and the loco will still go forward only. I have tried a different receiver as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like you have a full wave bridge between the revo output and the motors.

Check the motor outputs right at the revo with a volt meter and see if the polarity reverses as it shoulld when you reverse direction.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've done two of them. There are 2 2-terminal screw connectors on the edge of the board, next to 4 wires that (if I recall) are soldered to the board (red, orange, grey, black). These feed the DCC board on locos equipped with DCC decoders. On non-DCC decoders, I believe they are wired to the screw terminals; orange and grey to the closest one, red and black to the farthest one. 

If I'm remembering correctly, I wired the motor output of the Revo to the closest of these two screw terminals. These feed the motors. There are three motor outputs on the board, one for each truck. They're the orange and green wires along the top edge of the board if the screw terminals are on the left. Check with an ohmmeter to make sure those screw terminals go to the motor outputs. If they don't, try the grey and orange wires in the 4-wire connection next to them. Again, this is from memory, and something I did a few years back. 

Later,

K


----------



## The Tinker (Sep 11, 2014)

I have done one Took all original circuit boards out and started again only used flasher board for fire box. Had issues trying to leave original boards in.


----------

